# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  قصص أبطال العالم

## BaTi(^_^)GooL

شباب كل يوم بحط قصة لاب من لاعبي العالم المشهورين وان شاء الله تعجبكم القصص وأنا بسوي اللي عليي ونتون عليكم الرد وأرجوا من الجميع ها الجميع المشاركة وأول قصة ان شاء الله من بكرة ببدي أوكيه لا تنسوا أبي ردودكم الحارة(15)

----------


## داي الشجاع

انا من المشجعين لك ولامثال هذه المواضيع

داااااااااي(5)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

روبرتو كارلوس 





ذات يوم وبعد ان مضى معظم نهاره في مصنع القماش الذي كان يعمل فيه وقف روبرتو الطفل الذي كان يبلغ من العمر 12 ربيعا في ذلك الوقت أمام أبيه وقال إنه يؤمن بأنه سيكون لاعبا عظيما في كرة القدم مستقبلا, فما كان ن ابيه أوسكار المزارع ورغم محاذير الفقر وأوجاعه إلا أن قال لفتاه ( اترك العمل واذهب الى كرة القدم) , وحينها فقط أرخ روبرتو أسعد يوم في حياته والذي منه شكل قاعده انطلاق في رحلة من نوع جديد غيرت مجرى مستقبله. 

في قريه صغيره تدعى غارشا تغرق وسط مزارع من البن وتتموضع على اطراف مدينة ساو باولو العريقه رياضيا ولد روبرتو كارلوس لأب وأم مزارعين اعتادا على مقارعة شظف العيش حتى غروب شمس كل يوم. وما كاد كارلوس يبلغ الثانيه عشره من عمره حتى انخرط في صفوف العمل كشان معظم الفقراء حيث جرت به الرياح الاقدار الى معمل للقماش, وكان والداه يلاحظان ويراقبان عن قرب نمو مواهب ابنهام حتى جاء اليوم الذي اطلق فيه والده يديه باتجاه معشوقته الأولى كرة القدم. 

وعلى ايقاع سمعة والده اوسكار العطره في ميادين الرياضه داخل القريه بدا روبرتو حياته الكرويه مع نادي ( يونياو ساو خواو أر راراس) عام 1988 ليتدرج ضمن صفوفه حتى وضع قدميه على ابواب الاحتراف عام 1992 الذي انتقل فيه الى نادي بالميراس ومن هناك بدأ الصعود على سلم الشهره والاضواء. 

دعي روبرتو كارلوس عام 92 لأول مره في حياته للمنتخب البرازيلي الأول. وعلى الرغم من خيبة الامل التي واجهته بعد هذه الدعوه بعام واحد في مونديال امريكا 94 حينما احتضنته مقاعد الاحتياط بسبب وجود النجمين برانكو وليوناردو في التشكيله الاساسيه , على الرغم من ذلك الا انه بعد ذلك استطاع ان يقدم هويته الخاصه مع المنتخب ن خلال بعض المباريات التي كشفت عن موهبه جديده قادمه من بلاد السامبا اسمها روبرتو كارلوس. منذ ذلك الوقت دشن اهم مرحله في حياته عندما شغل مركز الظهير الايسر الحر واجاد فيه بشكل كبير واكثر ماساعده على نجاحه في هذا المركز الحساس الذي يعتبر احد مفاتيح اللعب الحديث هو النزعه الهجوميه الكبيره والواضحه التي تغلب على اسلوب لعبه, حتى ان الجماهير اعتادت على رؤيته في مواقع الهجوم الى جانب زملائه رونالدو و روماريو اكثر من المناطق الدفاعيه , وقد عبر هو نفسه عن هذه عندما قال مره : ( احب ان اعبر الى العمق الهجومي عبر خط الجناح كثيرا لكنني في الوقت نفسه ارغب في اداء المهام الدافاعيه ). وانا مازلت اتعلم الاسلوب الدفاعي. وربما كان مرد نزعته هذه الى بدايته مع نادي اراراس الذي لعب له مهاجما فتره من الزمن قبل ان يعيد اكتشافه المدرب خواو كامبوس والمعروف بـــ (( باشيكو )) ويزرعه في مركز الظهير الايسر الذي ثبت عليه حتى الان. 

اما هذا الاداء المتميز ذي النزعه الهجوميه راحت الانديه الاوروبيه تتسابق على شراء النجم الصاعد فخصص باريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي 3 ملايين دولار لشرائه, لكنه في النهايه ذهب الى انتر ميلان الايطالي الذي عرض فيه 7 ملايين دولار. ولم تكن تجربة روبرتو كارلوس مع انتر ميلان سعيده فقد عبر أكثر من مره عن امتعاضه من مدرب الفريق الانجليزي روي هدسون الذي غير مركزه ووضعه في خط الوسط وهو المركز الذي لم يروق له 

بعد موسم جاف مع الانتر انتقل روبرتو كارلوس الى نادي القرن في اروربا ريال مدريد حيث وقع عقدا معه ينتهي عام 2006, ومن أسبانيا هبت نسائم عليله على رحلته الكرويه فأحرز مع الفريق الليغا موسمي 96و97 وكأس الانديه الاوروبيه لأبطال عام 98 وكذلك تألق مع منتخب بلاده وقدم عروضا استثنائيه. لعل أبرعها واجملها كان هدفه التاريخي الذي لايقبل التكرار في ملاعب الكره وذلك عندما أحرز في مرمى فرنسا ضمن مباريات الدوره الدوليه التي نظمتها الاخيره على ارضها عام 97هدفا ن تسديدة قويه منمسافة تزيد على 25 يارده التفت بشكل لولبي من خلف الحائط البشري واستقرت في مرمى الحارس العملاق فابيان بارتيز الذي لم يدر ان الكره استقرت في مرماه الا بعد ان راى فرحة لاعبي البرازيل بالهدف, وأحرز مع متخب البرازيل عدة انجازات والقاب وابرزها فضية دورة الالعاب الاولمبيه في اتلانتا 96 وبطولة كاس امريكا للأمم 97 وبطولة القارات في السعوديه في نفس العام, ودائما ماكانت قدمه اليسرى اشبه بمنصة اطلاق الصواريخ سفيره لنجاحاته وعندما سئل مره عن السر في قوة قدمه اليسرى وتسديداته الصاروخيه أجاب ( أنا اعمل على قدمي يوميا حيث اجهد في التدريب , لكن السر الاساسي وراء ذلك هو التركيز). 

في ربِوع مدريد ومع فريقها الريال جنى روبرتو مارلوس قطاف زرعه في ميادين الكره فنال جائزه ثاني افضل لاعب في العالم موسم 97/98 وكذلك لقب افضل لاعب امريكي منح له في 11/10/98 وكان وقتها اول مدافع يحصد هذا اللقب. وعلى الرغم من هذه الالقاب التي بدا يجنيها في عهد ريال مدريد ومن تعلق الجماهير الاسبانيه فيه الا ان روبيرتو كارلوس يفضل العوده الى البرازيل, فكثيرا ما صرح بانه حالما تلوح فرصه في الافق فلن يتردد في حزم حقائبه وحط الرحال في بلاده, وربما ينتظر لتحقيق هذه الخطوه اي مبرر مثل فساد علاقته بالجمهور الاسباني حيث يقول: (( في اليوم الذي ينقلب فيه علي مشجعو الريال سأغادر, انا عتمد على دعم الجمهور, وليس على المال او اي شيء آخر)).وربما كانت رغبته في البقاء الى جانب امه وابيه برفقة زوجته وولديه هي التي تقف خلف نيته في شد الرحال الى موطنه حيث اعتاد مع نهاية كل موسم اخذ اسرته الى منزله في راراس لقضاء وقت ممتع عائلي وسط حشد من معجبيه في مسقط رأسه 

النجاح مسيرة رافقت روبرتو في مختلف نواحي حياته ففي مدرسة كورونيل خوسيه ليفي التي حصل فيها على شهادته الدراسيه كان تلميذا مجدا ومتفوقا حيث تصفه معلمته مارتا بيرتانها (( كان متفوقا ويحصل على درجات عاليه في مواده الدراسيه)) وتضيف مارتا التي تقاعدت عنالتدريس (( أنا فخوره جدا بأن تلميذي اصبح لاعبا عالميا.. ان قلبي يخفق بقوه في كل مره تقع فيها عيناي عليه )). ولم يكن روبرتو مجرد تلميذ مجتهد فقط بل كان فتى محبوبا من الجميع ويتمتع بصفات جيده حيث تقول عنه معلمته الاخرى فيرونيكا ماسكارين (( كان صديقا للجميع وفوق هذا كان دائما هو الذي يقود رفاقه)). 

روبرتو كارلوس احدى علامات الكره المميزه في الوقت الراهن بلغ التاسعه والعشرين من عمره الا انه مايزال يحتفظ في جعبته بالكثير ليقدمه

----------


## داي الشجاع

لا يسعني الا ان اقف مكتوف الايدي 

موضوع شيق جدا لم استطع مقاومته فمنذ ان بدأت في القراءة لم استطع التوقف الا في النهاية
خصوصا ان الموضوع عن النحم اليرازيلي ربيورتو كارلوس افضل ظهير ايسر في تاريخ كوة القدم 

الف شكر اخ الباتي قول
يالله راوينا الهمة نبغى عن باتستوتا

داااااااااااااي(5)

----------


## ملك العشاق

مشكور اخي وماقصرت

----------


## نور الأرض

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[ALIGN=CENTER]
(5)(5)(5)قلبت ولد اتابع قصص لاعبين ريااضه .. 

 بس شي القصه . (5)
 مششكوووووووووووووور
 فـروته..[/ALIGN]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكور أخويي داي الشجاع على الرد ولا تستعجل كل شي جاي في الطريق

مشكور أخويي محبوب الحزين على الرد

مشكورة نور الأرض على الرد

مشكور أخويي فروت على الرد(5)أقصد أختي فروته(5)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكور أخويي داي الشجاع على الرد ولا تستعجل كل شي جاي في الطريق(15)

مشكور أخويي محبوب الحزين على الرد(1)

مشكورة نور الأرض على الرد(1)

مشكور أخويي فروت على الرد(5)أقصد أختي فروته(5)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

ماجدعبدالله






ولد ماجد أحمد عبد الله عام 1378هـ (1958م) في مدينة جدة على ساحل البحر الأحمر من المملكة العربية السعودية، ثم انطلقت حياته الرياضية عام 1397(1977) من مدينة الرياض وبالتحديد من نادي النصر، ليختتمها وهو أفضل هداف في تاريخ ناديه، وبلاده، وآسيا بأكملها.

امتدت مسيرة ماجد عبد الله الرياضية على مدى اثنان وعشرون عاماً، ستظل محفورة في سجلات التاريخ كالعصر الذهبي لنادي النصر والكرة السعودية. فقد كان لماجد شرف المشاركة في المنتخبات السعودية التي حققت كأس آسيا للمرة الأولى عام 1984، والمرة الثانية عام 1988، والتأهل للأولمبياد للمرة الأولى عام 1984، والتأهل لكأس العالم للمرة الأولى عام 1994. كما حقق ماجد مع ناديه إحدى عشر بطولة محلية وخليجية وقارية
الإنجازات
مع المنتخب الوطني السعودي :
 1984: التأهل لأولمبياد لوس أنجلوس
 1984: كأس الأمم الآسيوية الثامنة
 1988: كأس الأمم الآسيوية التاسعة
 1994: التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم في الولايات المتحدة
مع نادي النصر:
·	1980: بطولة الدوري الممتاز 
·	1981: بطولة الدوري الممتاز 
·	1981: كأس الملك 
·	1986: كأس الملك 
·	1987: كأس الملك 
·	1989: بطولة الدوري الممتاز 
·	1990: كأس الملك 
·	1995: كأس دوري خادم الحرمين الشريفين 
·	1996: بطولة أندية دول مجلس التعاون الخليجية 
·	1997: بطولة أندية دول مجلس التعاون الخليجية 
·	1998: كأس الأندية الآسيوية أبطال الكؤوس 
إنجازات شخصية 
·	هداف الدوري السعودي الممتاز 6 مرات (رقم قياسي). 
o	موسم 1398-1399 (1979) برصيد 13 هـدفـاً. 
o	موسم 1399-1400 (1980) برصيد 17 هـدفـاً. 
o	موسم 1400-1401 (1981) برصيد 21 هـدفـاً. 
o	موسم 1402-1403 (1983) برصيد 14 هـدفـاً. 
o	موسم 1405-1406 (1986) برصيد 15 هـدفـاً. 
o	موسم 1408-1409 (1989) برصيد 18 هـدفـاً. 
·	لاعب القرن على مستوى الكرة السعودية، باختيار وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية. 
·	الثالث في اختيار لاعب القرن الآسيوي، باختيار الاتحاد الآسيوي. 
·	عميد لاعبي العالم في الفترة 1995-1998. 
·	أحد أربعة رياضيين اختارتهم اللجنة الأوليمبية الدولية كرياضيي القرن على المستوى المحلي. 
·	أفضل لاعب آسيوي أعوام 1984و1985و1986. 
·	لاعب الشهر الآسيوي، لشهري يونيو 1995 (الأولى في تاريخ القارة) و يناير 1997. 
·	هداف العرب والحائز على الحذاء الذهبي عامي 1981 و1989. 
·	حاز على الحذاء الفضي كثاني الهدافين العرب عام 1986 وكان أول عام تمنح فيه الجائزة. 
·	هداف التصفيات الآسيوية لأولمبياد لوس أنجلوس 1984، برصيد 13 هدفا، منها 7 أهداف في التصفيات الأولية و6 أهداف في النهائية. 
·	هداف دورة الخليج السادسة عام 1982 برصيد 3 أهداف. 
·	هداف بطولة أندية مجلس التعاون مرتين، عام 1991 برصيد 5 أهداف وعام 1996 بنفس الرصيد. 
·	اختاره الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم عام 1999 سفيراً للعب النظيف

----------


## داي الشجاع

اضف الى ذلك ان فريق النصر في يوم ما كاد ان يجعل من الرقم تسعة

تذكار لا يلبسه اي لاعب اخر مهما كان 

وفي اعتقادي انه اختلف مع الامير عبدالرحمن بن سعود فامر الامير 

بعدم جعل الرقم تذكار

وكانت اشهر القابه هو ماجدونا

على العموم شكرا اخي العزيز واستنى الاعب القادم

داي(5)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أشكرك أخي داي على تفاعلك مع الموضوع وان شاء الله ما ننحرم منك عزيزي(1)

----------


## داي الشجاع

يالله اخ الباتي ننتظر اللاعب القادم


داي (83)

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

ولد اللاعب السعودي صالح بن محمد النعيمةعام1379 بداياته
بدأ صالح النعيمة حياته الرياضية صباح يوم الأحد 10\10\1396هـ (1976م) أي يوم توقيعه رسميا في كشوفات الهلال وظل لمدة عام كامل احتياطيا ثم لعب أول مباراة له يوم الجمعة 10\10\1397هـ أمام القادسية وسجل أول أهدافه في هذه الفضل في تسجيل صالح النعيمة في الكشوفات الهلالية يعود لمؤسس الهلال شيخ الرياضيين الأستاذ عبد الرحمن بن سعيد الذي كان أول من توقع له مستقبلاً باهرا وقع عليه الاختيار عام 1398هـ للمشاركة مع المنتخب الوطني في زمن قياسي نوعاً ما وشارك مع المنتخب كلاعب أساسي في البطولة الآسيوية التي أقيمت في بانكوك
إنجازاته 
آخر إنجازات الإمبراطور هو إنجاز القرن حيث وقع عليه الاختيار من قبل اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية ليكون أفضل لاعب  
حصل ( صالح النعيمه ) على جائزة اللجنة الأولمبية عام 1408 هـ 
حصل ( صالح النعيمه ) على جائزة افضل لاعب في البطولة العربية للأندية عام 1408 هـ
حصل ( صالح النعيمه ) على جائزة افضل لاعب في بطوله الخليج الرابعة بالرياض عام 1406 هـ 
في عام 1399هـ مثل المنتخب في دورة الخليج الخامسة وحقق المنتخب المركز الثالث في تلك البطولة
عام 1399هـ شارك زملاءه نجوم الهلال في الفوز بدرع الدوري للمرة الثانية
عام 1400هـ حقق مع فريقه كأس الملك بعد فوزهم على الشباب 3\1
عام 1402هـ شارك مع زملاءه في تحقيق كأس الملك بعد فوزهم على الاتحاد 3\1
عام 1405هـ حقق مع فريقه بطولة الدوري الممتاز
عام 1405هـ قاد المنتخب الأول لتحقيق كأس آسيا الثامنة لأول مرة في سنغافورة 
عام 1406هـ قاد الهلال للفوز بالدوري الممتاز للمرة الرابعة 
عام 1406 قاد الهلال لتحقيق أول بطولة خارجية ألا وهي كأس الخليج
عام 1407هـ حقق مع فريقه أولى بطولاته من كأس الاتحاد 
عام 1408هـ حقق مع الهلال بطولة الدوري الممتاز للمرة الخامسة
عام 1409هـ قاد فريقه للفوز بكأس الملك  أمام النصر بنتيجة 3\0
عام1410 هـ قاد الهلال للفوز بالدوري الممتاز للمرة السادسة
عام 1410هـ قاد الهلال لتحقيق بطولة كأس الاتحاد
•	صالح النعيمة المدافع الهداف تميز عن غيره من المدافعين بتسجيل الأهداف وخاصة من الضربات الحرة التي يجيد تنفيذها
•	لعب صالح النعيمة 150 مباراة دولية
•	مجموع أهدافه: 45 هدفاً
•	سجل للهلال : 39 هدفاً
•	سجل للمنتخب : 6 أهداف
•	أول هدف سجله في تاريخه كان في مرمى القادسية موسم 98هـ
•	أول هدف في مباراة نهائية كان عام 1402هـ في نهائي كأس الملك أمام الاتحاد وانتهت المباراة بفوز الهلال 3\1.
•	آخر هدف سجله في لقاء نهائي كان أمام كان في نهائي كأس آسيا عام 1988م في مرمى كوريا الجنوبية
اختير قائداً للمنتخب الأول عام 1981م في تصفيات المجموعة الثالثة للحصول لكأس العالم 82م التي أقيمت في الرياض.
لعب أربعة عشر عاماً وحقق فريقه خلالها خمسة عشر بطولة كالتالي:.
1- الدوري الممتاز 5 بطولات
2- كأس الملك 4 بطولات
3-كأس آسيا (مرتين)
4- بطولة أندية الخليج مرة واحدة
5- كأس الاتحاد لكرة القدم مرتين
أول لاعب عربي يقود منتخب بلاده للفوز بكأس القارة مرتين متتاليتين.
فاز بجائزة أحسن لاعب عربي عام 1989م.
فاز بجائزة أحسن لاعب في البطولة الخليجية الرابعة للأندية.
فاز بجائزة أحسن لاعب في البطولة العربية للأندية 1408هـ.
فاز بلقب أحسن مدافع آسيوي في البطولتين 84-88م
أكثر لاعب سعودي صعد لمنصات التتويج حيث صعد 38 مرة كرقم قياسي للاعب سعودي بمعدل ثلاث مرات تقريبا كل موسم .
أول لاعب يسجل هدفاً في إستاد مدينة الملك فهد بالطائف في لقاء منتخبنا مع الأردن في بطولة كأس العرب.
أول أهدافه سجله في مرمى القادسية في موسم 98هـ في مباراة انتهت بالتعادل 2\2 .
آخر أهدافه سجلها في مرمى الأهلي في موسم 1410هـ في مباراة انتهت بفوز الهلال ب3\1.
قاد منتخب المشرق العربي في احتفالات اليوم الأولمبي بالقاهرة عام 1409هـ.
في بداية حياته الرياضية ارتدى الرقم 4 ثم ارتدى الرقم 16 ومنذ عام 1400هـ وهو يرتدي الرقم 5
المدافع الوحيد الذي سجل في جميع فرق الدوري.
أكثر مرمى أستقبل أهدافاً لصالح النعيمة كان مرمى القادسية حيث سجل به 6 أهداف.
اختير لقيادة المنتخب وعمره لم يتجاوز 22 عاماً اختاره مدرب منتخبناً آنذاك مانيلي.
أول لقاء رسمي قاد فيه المنتخب كان أمام العراق وانتهى اللقاء بفوز منتخبنا (1\0).
خلال 14 عاماً أشرف على تدريبه 21 مدرباً منهم13 مدرباً مع الهلال و8 مدربين مع المنتخب
أول مدرب أشرف عليه كان الإنجليزي (جورج سميث) وآخرهم في المنتخب (كارلوس البرتو بريرا) وفي النادي كان آخرهم (خوان كارلوس)
 حصل على كأس اللاعب المثالي أعوام 81,82,83,84م.

----------


## بيسان

مشكوور

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

عودتي ستبدأ بالفعل من هذا الموضوع القديم والذي سأكمل فيه بقية قصص أبطال العالم وسأبدأ بسلسلة من حلقات النجم الكبير الذي ظهر بعد رحيل النجم المهور الأسطورة مارادونا وهذا اللاعب هو 


[align=center][grade="00BFFF 00BFFF FFFFFF 00BFFF 00BFFF"]جابرييل عمر باتيستوتا[/grade][/align]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وهذي الحلقة الأولى من حلقات النجم 

[glow=FFFFFF][glint][align=center]جابرييل عمر باتيستوتا[/align][/glint][/glow]

[align=center][glow=FFFFFF] لا يختلف اثنان انه اروع ابناء جيله ... و قد قال البعض انه بعد اختفاء اسطورة مارادونا بدات اسطورة باتيستوتا و قد يبدوا الامر حقيقيا ... فكما صنع مارادونا من نابولي فريقا ذو سمعة رائعه كذلك فعل باتيستوتا مع فيورينتينا. 
اذا لندخل الى بيت الصقر الارجنتيني جابرييل عمر باتيستوتا و لنعرف من هو. 

: السنوات الأولى 
جابرييل عمر باتيستوتا ... كان و سيبقى و سيذكره التاريخ كاحد افضل المهاجميين في العالم ان لم يكن هو الافضل حتى الان ... بجانب روعته كلاعب فهو غني, وسيم, مشهور و محسود من كل الرجال و حلم لكل الحسناوات ... لكن كان كغيره ... شاب و غير معروف بل و فقير جدا ... و كان كاي منا له حين يواجه اوقات صعبه في حياته و يعاني كثيرا لاكتساب كرامته في عالم يطغى عليه الفقر. 
جابرييل لم يستسلم قط ... فكلما راي شخصا غنيا يقول في قرارة نفسه ساصبح يوما مثله و لكن بجهدي ... و لم يعلم ان قدماه سيجلبان له كل ما يتمناه و اكثر ... و كل ما وصل اليه جابرييل الان بجهدة و عرقه و كفاحه. 
باتي كان طفلا جميلا, مرحا كغيره من الاطفال ... فهو قد دخل قلوب الجميع منذ ولادته في غرة فبراير من العام 1969 ... و لم يعرف سكان افيلانيدا ان ابن حارتهم الذي ولد سيصبح اسطورة ارجنتينية في كرة القدم و افضل مهاجمي التسعينات حتى الان ... و من هذه القريه اكتسب باتي حب الكره و كان افضل ابناء الحي الا انه و بعد الانتقال الى ريجونكويستا فتحت له ابواب النجوميه. 
قضى باتي هذه اللحظات من طفولته تحت انظار نونو ميلشور و والده عمر .. نونو و هو عميد عائلة باتيستوتا و كان حب باتي له شيء لا يوصف ... و الحب لم يكن مفقودا ابدا في حياة جابرييل ... فبجانب والده و جده كان الحب الاكبر و الرعاية الاروع من والدته جلوريا التي كانت تجمعها بولدها جابرييل علاقة جدا جدا قويه رغم معاناة والديه القويه بسبب الانكاسة الاقتصادية الشديده التي عانت منها البلد انذاك. 
الاستمتاع و حب الحياة كانت دائما هدفا لباتي رغم مواجهته لبعض المواقف الصعبه ... فهو يعشق صيد السمك, اللعب بالكره او الغرق في احلام اليقظه طوال اليوم ... و ما ان يستيقظ منها حتي يبتسم ابتسامة تنم عن استحالة تحقق احلامه ... الا انه كان يحس بان شيء سيحدث و يغير مجرى حياته ... فكما قال فان حياته كانت ككتاب لم يكتب بعد بل كان ينتظر المستقبل ان يكتبه له. 
بعد ولادته تمنى ابواه ان يمنحوه اخا ... الا انهم رزقوا بثلاث بنات (اليسا, اليخاندرا و جابرييلا) ... باتي لم يشعر بالحقد من اخوته ابدا ... نعم قد تكون غيره و لكن ذلك حين كان عمره خمسة سنوات فقط. 
و في سن السادسة عشر بداء قلب باتي يخفق بظهور الحسناء ايرينا فرنانديز في حياته ... و رغم ظهور العديد من الحسناوات الواتي يسعين لخطف قلبه الا ان ايرينا كانت هي قمر باتي الذي شعشع من وسط النجوم. 
و لكن قلب باتي تحطم حين حضر عيد ميلاد ايرينا الخامس عشر ... فباتي لم يكن اكثر الشبان جاذبية في تلك الحفل لانه لم يكن يهتم في مظهره بشكل جيد ... ففي تلك الحفل كان وجوده كعدمه حتى ان احدهم سال من رسم هذا على الحائط ... و لم تعره ايرينا اية اهميه حيث كان ترقص مع الجميع طويلا و لكن مع باتي كانت ترقص لثوان فقط ثم تتركه ليترك بعدها باتي الحفل حزينا ... لكن باتي لم ينسى حبه و سعى لنيله خصوصا انه لم يتعلم الاستسلام ... و في 28 ديسمبر 1990 و في كنيسة القديس روخيه نطق باتي بالموافقه لتعلن ايرينا زوجة له ... و كانت اهم موافقة في حياة باتي.[/glow][/align]

وانتظروا الحلقة القادمة.....................................

----------


## أنت العزيز

مشكور على المواضيع الحلوة الشيقة التي تقدمها

وعساك على القوة 

وإلى الأمام



[glint][glow=FF6699]الناصر[/glow][/glint]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكور جزيل الشكر أخي الناصر على المشاركة

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وهذي الحلقة الثانية من قصة النجم

[blink][glow=66FFFF][align=center]جابرييل عمر باتيستوتا[/align][/glow][/blink] 


خطواته الأولى :
مباراته الاولى كانت على ملعب يسمى دودة الارض - نسبة لشكل الملعب الطويل و الضيق و المليء بالطين - و تلك المباراة كانت طريقة لبوابة بوكا جونيورز ... غير ان طريقه كان ممتلئا بالصعوبات و العمل الشاق ... و بعض الحظ ... و بدونهم طبعا لا يمكن ان تصبح لاعبا في فريق مثل بوكا ... و لكن الساعي للنجاح لا يجب ان يضع الحظ في باله بل يثبت نفسه للجميع وهو ما امن به باتي. 

غير ان باتيستوا لم يفكر يوما ان يصبح نجم كرة قدم ... على الاقل لم يفكر بجديه ... حيث ان رياضته المفضله كانت كرة السله و التي حلم بالوصول معها للعالميه ... و حتى في كرة السله كان هدافا ... و الغريب ان باتيستوتا في ذلك الوقت تخلى عن فكرة ان يصبح غنيا و اكتفى بالاستمتاع بحياته و لم يدر في باله ان يستخدم الرياضه كوسيلة للثراء او الشهره ... فهو يريد الاستمتاع بعد حياة ملئها الدموع و الاحزان والفرص الضائعه و طبعاالكثير الكثير من الاوقات الصعبه. 
و الصدفة وحدها هي التي جعلت من باتيستوتا نجم كرة قدم ... ففي يناير 1987 جائت سيارة سوداء و توقفت بجانب باتي ... صاحب السيارة كان رئيس فريق نيويلز اولد بويز روزاريوز و طلب من باتي الصعود فرفض فاذا به يسحبه لسيارته ليرمي به في طريق المجد ... و لم تكن تلك الحادثه مرحلة سهلة في حياة باتي غير ان والده عمر كان وراء ذلك كله. 
و حين وصل باتي لملعب روزاريو واجه لاعبي الفريق الذين تعالوا عليه كثيرا ... حينها قال له رئيس النادي ... لقد حان الوقت لتطلق لجناحيك العنان ... فانطلق ... و انطلق باتي و نال اعجاب المدرب انذاك السيد مارشيلو بيليسا مدرب منتخب الارجنتين في وقتنا الحاضر و الذي اعتمد على باتيستوتا تماما و استدعاه للانظمام للفريق الاول و استطاع باتي بطيبته و بشاشته تكوين الصدقات بين اعضاء الفريق. 
و في 25 سبتمبر 1988 لعب باتي و الملقب في الارجنتين بري ليون او الاسد الملك مباراته الاولى و كانت ضد سان مارتين في توكومان ... و قد خسر فريق باتي في تلك المباراة بهدف دون مقابل و لعب باتي نصف ساعة فقط ... و لكن ما نستطيع ان نسميه البداية الحقيقية لباتي كانت بعد ثلاثة ايام من تلك المباراة حين عانى مهاجم الفريق الاول جابريتش من الاصابه و حينها ارتدى باتي القميص رقم تسعه و شارك في مباراة نصف النهائي لكاس ليبيرتادوراس ضد سان لورانزو ... باتي لم يسجل في تلك المباراة غير ان قلبه بقى في ارضية الملعب ... و صحى باتي في اليوم التالي ليجد اسمه يتصدر عناوين الصحف ... نجم جديد في طور الولاده اسمه باتيستوتا. 
باتيستوتا لم يستطع كسب الجميع الى جانبه ... فاوجه الانتقاد من اساطير الكرة الارجنتينية انذاك امثال باساريلا و سيفوري و الذين قالوا انه لا يستحق كل هذا الاهتمام ... غير انهم مع الايام غيروا رايهم 180 درجه ... و لكن باساريلا لم يشاء ان يظهر صغيرا او غير متمسك بكلامه فتغاظى عن باتيستوتا حين كان يلعب مع ريفر بليت و من ثم حين تولى باساريلا تدريب منتخب الارجنتين ... و عانى باتي من تجاهل باساريلا لوقت طويل ... سيفوري بدوره هاجم باتيستوتا بشدة دون اي سبب و كان يشن الهجوم عليه في كل لقاء صحفي بسبب و دون سبب.
غير ان اخلاق باتيستوتا العاليه لم تحمل في قلبه اي ظغينة او حقد على هولاء و لم يرد من احدهم الاعتذار له ... فباتي بقى هو باتي ... اللاعب الذي يعرف ما يريده حين يلمس الكره و الرجل الذي كتب قصة حياتة بطريقة لعبه و تفوق على اولائك الذين كانوا يصنفون في فئة الاساطير. 
و بعد ايامه مع اولد بويز و ريفير بليت استطاع سيتيميو الويسيو رجل الاعمال و احد سماسرة الانتقالات من الباس باتيستوتا لقميص فريق الاحلام ... بوكا جونيورز الذي كان باتي في صغره يمر بجوار الاستاد و يقول في قرارة نفسه سالعب يوما هنا ... و حين اصبح لاعبا قال سانهي حياتي الكروية هنا. 
و الفضل كان الويسيو ايضا في انتقال باتيستوتا لفيورينتينا ... فباتي سافر مع ايل ديبورتيفو للمشاركة في دورة كروية ... و بعد تعادل اول مع ميلان اشرق باتي في المباراة التالي و سجل ثلاثة اهداف في مرمى سكا سوفيا البلغاري ليتاهل ايل ديبورتيفو للنهائي و يصل لضربات الجزاء مع تورينو و هي المباراة التي اضاع فيها باتي احدى ضربات الجزاء ليتوج تورينو بطل لتلك الدوره ليخيم الحزن على باتي حيث ان الهزيمة جائت حين كان باتي يحتفل بعيد ميلاده العشرين.
و في احدى ايام الاجازه قام مدرب الفريق باخذ اللاعبين لمشاهدة احدى مباريات الكالتشيو و كانت تجمع فيورينتينا و ميلان و صعق باتيستوتا بذلك الكم الهائل من الجماهير و ذلك الكم الهائل من الحب الذي يكنه الجمهور لفريقه و خصوصا جماهير فيورينتينا.
في ذلك اليوم لم يتخل باتيستوتا مجرد تخيل ان كل ذلك الحب الحار سيكون من نصيبه يوما ... و للابد.

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وهذي الحلقة الثالثة من حلقات النجم

[blink][glow=FFFFFF][align=center]جابرييل عمر باتيستوتا[/align][/glow][/blink]

: مسيرته الإحترافيه
كحال اي لاعب كرة قدم فبداية باتيستوتا لم تكن سهله فلقد كان لاعبا عاديا مع اول بويز نيويلز في عام 1988 حينها وقع عقدا بقيمة 20 الف دولار سنويا ... و بعدها قام الفريق باعارته لفريق ايل ديبورتيفو ايتاليانو احد فرق بيونيس ايريس ليصبح احد اعضاء الفريق الذي سافر لفياريجيو الايطاليه و شارك في الدورة الوديه التي خسرها في النهائي من تورينو في عيد ميلاده العشرين .. كان ذلك عام 1989. 
غير ان الشاحنه - وهو اح الالقاب التي اطلقت على باتي لقوته و سرعته - استطاع ابهار الجميع بامكانية التسديد من اصعب الزوايا و من انصاف الفرص ... و في يونيو من عام 1989 قام السيد سيتيميو الويسيو بشراء عقده و اعطى النصف لفريق ريفير بليت و الذي كان يدرب انذاك من قبل السيد رينالدو ميرلو .. و طبيعيا ان يبداء باتيستوتا من الصفر نظرا لانه يلعب لفريق جديد ... باتي لعب انذاك سبعة عشر مباراة سجل خلالها اربعة اهداف ... و لكن بوصول باساريلا و معاونته لميرلو اصبحت حياة باتيستوتا مع ريفير بليت لا تطاق ... فباساريلا حرمه من لعب ولو مباراة واحده و كاد يتسبب في دفن مواهبه و طموحاته ... و كاد باتيستوتا يستسلم للمرة الاولى في حياته لولا انتشال بوكا جونيورز له. 
و مع بوكا بداء باتي بداية صعبه ... غير ان كل مباراة يغيب عنها باتي تبدوا اثار غيابه واضحه و يبداء الجمهور بالمطالبة باشراكه. و في يناير من العام 1991 وصل المدرب اوسكار تاباريز لبوكا حيث اعاد بناء الفريق و تمكن بذكائه من اخراج الافضل من كل لاعب و اشاع روح المحبة بين اعضاء الفريق و استطاع اخراج طاقات رجاله كاملة و حول بوكا لفريق لا يؤمن الا بالفوز.
قوة بوكا بقيادة تاباريز قادته لنهائي كاس ليبرتادورس التي خسرها ابطال بوكا في نهاية المطاف ... غير ان باتي استمر في التسجيل و اصبح هدفا للاندية الاوربيه ووصلته عروض من اقوى الفرق في اوربا ... فيرونا, يوفينتوس, ريال مدريد و فيورينتينا.
ولم يعرف باتي انه في نفس ذلك العام كان السيد فيتوريو كاتشي جوري و الذي كان نائب رئيس فيورينتينا انذاك متواجدا في المدرجات يتابع باتي مع منتخب بلاده في بطولة كوبا اميريكا و التي فاز بها باتي و رفاقه حيث كان يسجل الملاحظات عن هذا الشاب الرائع المكافح الشغوف لتسجيل الاهداف ... و حين غاد كان باتي مع في نفس الطائره المتجهه لفلورنسا.
و كما هو الحال في ريفير بليت و بوكا فان الامور لم تكن سهله ... في الحقيقه كانت اصعب ... فاختلاف اللغه و التقاليد و الثقافه و اختلاف اعضاء الفريق كلها امور اثرت على باتي في بداياته.
غير ان باتي قبل التحدي ... و في كل هدف يسجله تفتح له قلوب الجماهير و الفريق رويدا رويدا.
و في 26 فبراير 1992 و بهدفه الوحيد في مرمى اليوفينتوس (1-0) اعلن ولادة باتيجول ... فمنذ ذلك الهدف لم يتوقف باتيجول عن التسجيل ... هدفين في مرمى جنوه ... ثلاثة اهداف في مرمى فوجيا ... هدفان في مرمى روما و هلم في ازدياد ... غير ان اهداف باتي لم تكن كافيه و احتل فيورينتينا المركز الثاني عشر ... غير انه في الموسم التالي حدثت الفاجعه ... فرغم ان الفريق كان يبدوا قويا بوجود لاعبين مثل لودروب و ايفنبيرغ الا ان فيورينتينا هبط للدرجة الثانيه ... في تلك الاثناء وصل كلاوديو رانيري لتدريب فيورينتينا لينال شرف ان يكون سادس مدرب ايطالي يدرب الصقر الارجنتيني مع لازاروني, راديك, اجروبي, ماليساني و اخيرا تراباتوني ... غير ان رانيري تميز بانه اول من قاد باتي لتحقيق اول بطولة له.
باتيستوتا تولى قيادة الفريق ... و رغم هبوط الفريق للدرجة الثانيه الا انه و بكل شجاعة قرر البقاء فيه رغم عرض اليوفينتوس السخي ... عزيمته و حبه لفلورانسا جعلته يقود الفريق للدرجة الاولى من جديد ... و الفضل يعو لعزيمة باتي و تفاهمه الرائع مع بايانو لتحقيق بطولة الدرجة الثانيه. 
و في الدرجة الاولى استمر باتي في التسجيل و حقق رقما قياسيا بالتسجيل في احد عشر اسبوعا متتاليا محطما بالتالي رقم لم يصل اليه احد منذ ثلاثين عاما و مسجل باسم لاعب بولونيا باسكوتي. 
ذلك العام كان عام راية الزاويه و هي الطريقة التي ابتكرها باتي لتعبير عن فرحته بالتسجيل .. و سبب شهرتها هي انها تكررت كثيرا ... و في ذلك العام فاز باتي بلقب الهداف بتسجيله 26 هدفا ... كل ذلك كان كالمقدمات ... ففي الموسم 95/96 احتل فيورينتينا المركز الثالث و بذلك يحق له المشاركة في البطولة الاوربيه ... و في الثامن عشر من مايو في بيرغامو تغلب باتي و رفاقه على اطلانطا ليهدي جماهيره الوفيه كاس ايطاليا وهي البطولة الخامسة في تاريخ فيورينتينا ... و بعد اربعة اشهر من هذا الحدث اشرق باتي في سان سيرو و اذهل العالم بما فعله بباريزي و مدافعي ميلان و سجل هدفين ولا اروع توجتهم ابطال لكاس السوبر الايطاليه.
و في ذلك العام ايضا لعب باتي مباراته المئه ... و مباراته الاولى بعد المئه توجها بالفوز على لاتزيو بهدفين دون مقابل سجلهما هو فما كان من الجماهير الا ان كافئته ببناء تمثال برونزي له بالحجم الطبيعي.
و بفضل الفوز بكاس ايطاليا دخل فيورينتينا سباق كاس الكؤوس الاوربيه ... في المباراة الاولى سجل باتي هدف في مرمى جلوريا بستريتا و انتهى اللقاء بالتعادل بهدف لمثله و من ثم تبعوه بفوز في الاياب بهدف دون مقابل و اتبعوه بالفوز على كل من سبارتا براغ و بينفيكا ليتاهل الفريق للدور قبل النهائي حيث يتوجب عليهم مقابلة برشلونه ... و هنا بداء صراع رونالدو و باتيستوتا. 
الشاب البرازيلي فشل في التسجيل فيما تمكن باتي من تسجيل هدف التعادل ليسكت تسعين الف متفرج بحركته الشهيره و التي يقلده بها النجم الاسباني راؤول الان حين يسجل على برشلونه ... غير ان الحكم انذره على تلك الحركه الامر الذي حرم باتي من المشاركة في لقاء الاياب و التي تمكن خلالها برشلونه من الصعود للنهائي.
و افتتح باتيستوتا موسم 97/98 بتسجيله ثلاثة اهداف في مرمى اودينيزي و هو اليوم الذي لن يناسه ماليساني ابدا و تبعها بتسجيل هدفين في مرمى باري ... باتي بداء الدوري بتسجيل خمسة اهداف في مباراتين كما سيشهد هذا الموسم ايضا تسجيله للهدف المئه في الكالتشيو ... و سحر باتي لم يقتصر بتسجيل الاهداف فقط بل لصنعها لزملائه ... فيورينتينا يظهر في البطولات الاوربية من جديد هذا الموسم. 
في الموسم التالي جاء للفريق مدرب سبقته سمعته و بطولاته و هو اكثر مدربي ايطاليا فوزا بالبطولات ... جيوفاني تراباتوني و الذي بفضله تمسك باتي بقراره البقاء مع فيورينتينا بعد ان وعده انه سيصنع فريقا منافسا على بطولة الاسكوديتو و هو فعلا ماحدث ... ففي الموسم 98/99 تصدر فيورينتينا الترتيب العام لاكثر من نصف الدوري بفضل اهداف باتي و رغبته الفوز بالبطوله و مبتكر حركة جديده هي المدفع الرشاش احتفالا باهدافه ... غير انه في 7 فبراير و اثناء اللعب ضد ميلان عانى باتي من اسواء اصابته و التي ابعدته عن الملاعب لاكثر من شهر.
باتي شفي في وقت قياسي غير ان غيابه اثر على فريقه الذي تخلى عن الصدارة لمصلحة لاتزيو .. و انهى فيورينتينا الموسم في المركز الثالث و ضمن موقع في مسابقة كاس اوربا لابطال الدوري ... و اصبح هدف باتيستوتا بعدها شيئان ... الفوز بالبطولة الاوربيه و الفوز بالدوري في الموسم الرائع 1999/2000 ... هذه المره يسانده مهاجمان دولين ممتازان ... اليوغسلافي مياتوفيتش و الايطالي كييزا زائد بالباو الذي يصبح بديل لباتي وقت الحاجه غير انهم فشلوا في ابهار العالم هذه المره و خرجوا من الموسم دون اي لقب بل و قرر باتي الانتقال لروما.

----------


## دموع الشوق

مشـــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــورررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

العفو وما تقصري

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وهذي الحلقة الأخيرة من حلقات النجم 

[blink][glow=6600FF][align=center]جارييل عمر باتيستوتا[/align][/glow][/blink]


عهد روما : 
منذ البداية قال باتيستوتا ان الامر سيكون صعبا عليه لانه ترك فريقا احتل مكانة كبيرة في قلبه و شخصيته و ذهب لفريق يوازي طموحه لتحقيق اللقب الذي طالما حلم به. 
باتي وجد نفسه في فريق الاحلام ... توتي, مونتيلا, كافو, صامويل, ديلفيكيو, توماسي و توليفة كبيرة يقودها المحنك فابيو كابيلو اجبرت الجميع ان يحسب لروما الف حساب بعد ان كان فريقا شبه عادي ... و اثبت باتي ان طموحه و حلمه اكبر من اي عوائق فها هو يشارك فريقه و هو يعاني من اصابة في ركبته و لكنه قال في قرارة نفسه ... اما الان و الا فلا ... و فعلا باصرارة المعهود لم يستسلم و حلق باي و فرض كلمته على الجميع و توج جهوده بلقب غاب عن خزائن روما ثمانية عشر عاما ... و نجح الفتى صاحب الرقم ثمانية عشر في رسم البسمة على شفاة محبي روما و عشاق باتي اختلاف ميولهم.
و يصف باتي حياته في روما قائلا ... سنوات طويله قضيتها في ايطاليا كانت جميعها رائعه الا ان موسم واحدا مع روما كان الاروع ... نعم انا حزين لاني لم احققه مع فيورينتينا لكني سعيد انني حققته مع روما ... كان يمكن ان نحققه في فيورينتينا لو تمت الاستجابة لمطالبي بتقوية الفريق لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي ... موقفين بكت فيهم عيني طوال الموسم حزنا ... الاولى حين سجلت هدفا على فريقي السابق فيورينتينا في الملعب الاولمبي ... يومها ادمعت عيني بغزاة و اعترف اني تعمدت ان لا اسجل في كثير من الفرص لاني حين سجلت الهدف شعرت برصاصة تخترق قلبي لذلك لم ارد ان اعيش الالم من جديد ... المرة الثانيه كانت في ملعب فيورينتينا حين استقبلني الجمهور بحرارة و حزن ... لن انسى فيورينتينا ابدا و سابقى محتفظا ببيتي هناك كي اعود و اعيش فيه بعد اعتزالي كرة القدم نهائيا.
و الان بعد تحقيقة بطولة ايطاليا يبقى هدف باتي هو تحقيق بطولة كاس اوربا لابطال الدوري و من بعدها يحقق كاس الانتركونتيننتال ... لكن يبقى هدفة الاكبر الفوز بكاس العالم 2002 مع الارجنتين ليكون خير ختام له مع منتخب التانجو لكن للأسف لم يتحقق الحلم

و لكن يبقى الان السؤال مطروح لك ايها الفيفا
اما حان الوقت لتعطي باتيستوتا جائزة افضل لاعب في العالم ؟؟؟ "

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

وألحين خلصنا من قصة الباتي ونروح إلى حلقات النجم الكبير صاحب القدم الذهبية دييغو أرماندو مارادونا وهذه هي الحلقة الأولى

[blink][glint][align=center][glow=66FFFF]دييغو أرماندو مارادونا[/glow][/align][/glint][/blink]

* حكايتي بدأت في الأحياء الفقيرة لكني كنت محترفا منذ البداية
* كان الخيار بين منتخب الأرجنتين ونادي نابولي لمصلحة الأول دائماً
* مشاكلي مع إيطاليا بدأت جذورها في إسبانيا 
تختلف مواقف الكثيرين تجاه نجم كرة القدم الأرجنتيني دييجو أرماندو مارادونا تعاطفاً وإعجاباً ونفوراً وكراهية، فيراه البعض أسطورة التوقف عندها طويلاً، فيما يراه آخرون تجسيداً لتراكم الأخطاء.
لكنه يبقى مع ذلك نجماً شغل الكثيرين بالحديث عنه وترقب أخباره، ورغم أن الإعلام ساهم في رفع مارادونا إلى درجات مرتفعة في سلم النجومية، فإن هذا الإعلام ذاته أسقطه في المحصلة، وما بين المدارين لم يلتفت الكثيرون ليسمعوا صوت مارادونا، وكيف يبرر نجاحاته وإخفاقاته، وهو ما سترويه مذكراته التي حصلت "الوطن" على حق نشرها حصرياً باللغة العربية.. فتعالوا نستمع: 
مقدمة لا بد منها
في كلمات موجزة نطوف بكم في بداية الحديث عن مذكرات مارادونا بأهم ما ستقرأونه في الفصول المتتالية لهذه المذكرات. 
الفصل الأول - البدايات
يتطلع مارادونا، وهو يكتب من الهافانا "عاصمة كوبا" إلى بدايات حياته الكروية، منطلقا من جذوره الاجتماعية المتواضعة، حيث نشأ في أحياء الفقراء في مدينة فيلا فلوريتو الأرجنتينية، مستذكراً كيف مر إلى مباراته الأولى ضمن المنتخب الأرجنتيني.
لقد كان محترفاً على الرغم من أن عائلته كانت فقيرة، وهو يقول إنه عاش من أجل كرة القدم، ويصف المنزل ذا الغرفتين الذي كان يعيش فيه مع أخوته السبعة، ويتحدث عن حبه لأمه وأبيه. ويتحدث مارادونا عن الألم الذي أحس به عندما جرح بسبب زجاجة، فلم يسمح له المدير باللعب، وكانت فكرة بقائه خارج المباراة قد سببت له ضيقاً جديداً ما زال في ذاكرته.
في هذا الفصل يبدو واضحاً أن مارادونا بدأ صعود سلم الشهرة بسرعة فائقة.
الفصل الثاني - المجسد
ينتقل مارادونا في هذا الفصل ليتحدث عن بطولة كأس العالم التي استضافتها المكسيك عام 1986م منقبا فيها مباراة مباراة، مناقشا خلافه مع رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم الإيطالي الذي وجد أنه ليس من حق مارادونا واللاعبين الأرجنتينيين الآخرين الذين يلعبون في أوروبا الانسحاب لمشاركة منتخب بلادهم في كأس العالم.
ويتطرق كذلك لوصف مقر إقامة المنتخب في فيلا مكسيكية أصبحت فيما بعد منزله، متطرقا للحديث وبإسهاب عن تلك الرحلات التي كان عليه أن يسافرها ليتمكن من التوفيق بين حضوره مباريات تأهل المنتخب الأرجنتيني للنهائيات العالمية، وبين التزامه مع ناديه الإيطالي نابولي.
وتأخذ مباراة الأرجنتين وإنجلترا في المونديال المكسيكي حيزا مهما في هذا الفصل، فيصفها بأنها كانت شبيهة بحرب "مالغيناس" حيث "كان البريطانيون يقتلون الأطفال الأرجنتينيين مثل البط الساكن" ويؤكد مارادونا أن الهدف الثاني الذي أحرزه في تلك المباراة كان بناء على نصيحة من أخيه ذي السبع سنين، لكنه يعترف أن هدفه الأول كان بيده. وباختصار ووضوح كان مارادونا في تلك الأيام في قمة حياته المهنية، وهو ينهي هذا الفصل بفوز الأرجنتين بكأس العالم.
الفصل الثالث- الشغف
والد مارادونا كان قليل الكلام، لكنه أخبره ذات يوم أنه يحلم بأن مارادونا يلعب لفريق بوكا جونيورز، لكن الأخير كان مفلسا، ولا يستطيع تقديم النقود لمارادونا، الذي سرب قصة للصحافة بأنه في الطريق إلى ريفر بلايت الذي كان أكثر غنى، لكن تعاطفه مع بوكا دفعه ليلعب للأخير، وكانت تلك نقطة تحول مثيرة في حياته.
كان مارادونا قد صار مشهورا جدا حينها، وبذلت جهود كبيرة للاحتفاظ به للعب في الأرجنتين، في ظل العروض الضخمة التي كانت تتهافت عليه من الخارج، ومن أوروبا "تحديدا"، لكنه شعر أنه سيتم تقديره أكثر في الخارج منه في الأرجنتين.
وقبل أن ينهي هذا الفصل يتحدث مارادونا عن سعادته الكبيرة حينما كان في إحدى رحلاته إلى إفريقيا، حيث ناداه أحد المعجبين بلقبه الشخصي "بيلوسا".
الفصل الرابع - الثأر
يدعي مارادونا أن جميع مشكلاته في إيطاليا 1990م، بدأت جذورها في مونديال إسبانيا عام 1982م حينما خرجت إيطاليا من النهائيات أمام الأرجنتين.
وقبيل مونديال 1990م في إيطاليا، أكدت صحيفة "إل بيس" اليومية الإسبانية أن مارادونا أعظم موهبة في كرة القدم على مستوى العالم، لكن إصابة في إصبع قدمه اليمنى أعاقته عن تقديم ما يريد.
استقبل المشجعون الطليان مارادونا بصافرات الاستهجان في المباراة الافتتاحية لنهائيات مونديال 1990م، لكنه بحث عن أحبائه بين الجمهور وكرس المباراة لهم.
يتجول مارادونا في هذا الفصل في كل مباراة من المباريات التي خاضها في المونديال، ويؤكد أنه استمتع بإخراج البرازيل على الرغم من الأداء المتواضع لفريقه، لكنه اكتشف أن حجوزات العودة إلى الأرجنتين كانت قد تمت قبيل المباراة مع البرازيل، حيث كان المسؤولون يتوقعون خسارة الأرجنتين، لكنها فعلتها وفازت.
التقت الأرجنتين بعد ذلك مع إيطاليا، تغير كل شيء، هتف بعض الإيطاليين له، وأقصى إيطاليا، ولكن تدخلت المافيا بعد ذلك، لم تكن هذه المافيا من النوع الذي يقتل الناس، بل من ذاك الذي يحتسب ركلات جزاء غير صحيحة.
وقرر مارادونا أنه لن يلعب للأرجنتين بعد ذلك، لكنه غير رأيه بعد ذلك عدة مرات. بعد ذلك جاء اختبار المخدرات، قضي على مارادونا، الذي ينهي هذا الفصل بالتذكير أن محاميه ما زال يتابع القضية في إيطاليا، وأن المختبر الذي تم اختبار المخدرات فيه قيد التحقيق الآن.
الفصل الخامس - الرسالة
يتحدث مارادونا عن مشاهير مثل مايكل جوردان، شاكيل أونيل، ارتون سينا، راي شوارزينجر وفيدل كاسترو، إضافة للكثيرين غيرهم، ويركز بشكل خاص على علاقته مع القائد كاسترو، ويحب الرئيس الأرجنتيني السابق كارلوس منعم، وتشي جيفارا.
ويختتم هذا الفصل بمناقشة كرة القدم، سياسة كرة القدم، والمستوى الحالي لكرة القدم في العالم الآن.
الفصل السادس - نابولي
ارغمت الظروف المالية القاسية مارادونا على الانتقال إلى نابولي، وهناك حضر (180) ألف متفرج لمشاهدة مباراته الأولى، شكل الفريق بنفسه، وطلب من المدرب بيع وشراء بعض من اللاعبين المعينين، وأحاط نفسه بلاعبين اعتقد أنهم سيحصلون على بطولة الدوري الإيطالي لنابولي، لم يحب مارادونا مدرب الفريق بياتشي من الناحية التقنية.
كسب نابولي الدوري، لكنه لم يعرف كيف يستثمر نفوذه بشكل أفضل، وفي هذا الوقت رفض مارادونا أن يبيع حق استخدامه كرمز مقابل (100) مليون دولار، فقد كان أرجنتينيا، وكان عليه - لو قبل البيع - أن يأخذ جنسية ثنائية.
وجاء الوقت الذي رغب مارادونا فيه بترك النادي، لكن الأخير لم يكن ليتركه يرحل، أجرى محاولات عدة في هذا الإطار، وقد وعد بنيل حريته إذا قاد الفريق للفوز ببطولة الدوري مرة جديدة، ونجح في ذلك، لكن نابولي لم يف بوعده.
وفي تلك الأثناء بدأت المافيا تربط مارادونا بالمخدرات، وكانوا يغدقون عليه الهدايا، وحينما سأل عن المقابل، أكدوا له "فقط التقاط بعض الصور التذكارية معه" لكن مارادونا اضطر في نهاية الأمر للهروب من إيطاليا.
قضايا ثانوية
*مع كلوديا: يتحدث مارادونا عن لقائه بكلوديا التي أصبحت فيما بعد زوجته، وكيف كانت مضطرة لتحمل الكثير منه.
* خارج المونديال: يتحدث مارادونا كيف استبعد من تشكيلة المنتخب التي لعبت مونديال الأرجنتين 1978م، لأنه كان هناك فقط 22 مكانا، ويتذكر الدموع التي تلت ذلك، وذرفتها عائلته حينها.
* الممرضة: جاءت ممرضة لتأخذه إلى اختبار مخدرات تم الإعداد له، وبقدر ما كان سعيدا للطريقة التي لعب بها، بقدر ما شعر بالإحباط عندما أتت النتائج المدبرة.
* التمزق "الكسر": يتحدث مارادونا عن عرقلة أنطونيو له والتي سببت له الكسر، مذكرا أن صبيا التقاه مسبقاً في مشفى، وأخبره أن ذلك سيحدث.
* اليد الخارقة: يتحدث مارادونا عن الهدف المثير للجدل الذي سجله في مرمى إنجلترا في مونديال المكسيك عام 1986م، معترفا أنه جاء من لمسة يد، لكنه يتساءل "من أنا حتى أشكك في نزاهة حكم اعتبر الهدف صحيحا".
* 100 لاعب: ويضع مارادونا قائمة لأفضل مئة لاعب في رأيه، لكنه لا يرتبها حسب الجدارة.
* رحلات: ويصف رحلاته الماراثونية مع بوكا جونيورز في جميع أنحاء العالم، حيث كان يسافر 3 أو 4 مرات أسبوعيا.
* ألقاب: ويضع قائمة بجميع الألقاب والامتيازات التي نالها طيلة حياته المهنية. 

وإلى اللقاء في الحلقة القادمة

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الحلقة الثانية - الفصل الأول - البدايات 1
أنا في هافانا حيث أبدأ هذا الكتاب. أخيراً قررت أن أتكلم عن كل شيء. لا أدري، ولكنني دائماً أعتقد أن هناك أشياء ما زال يجب قولها. إن هذا غريب! بعد كل ما قلته، لست متأكداً من أنني قلت الأشياء الهامة. الأشياء الهامة فعلاً.
هنا في هافانا في الليل، بينما أتعلم كيف أدخن سيجار هافانا، أبدأ بالتفكير في الماضي. إن من الجميل أن تفعل ذلك عندما تشعر بالسعادة وعندما لا تحس بالندم على الإطلاق على الرغم من كل الأخطاء، من الرائع أن تنظر إلى الوراء عندما تأتي من قاع كومة الزبالة وتعرف أن كل شيء كنته أو أنت عليه أو ستكون عليه لا يتعدى كونه كفاحاً طويلاً.
لقد أردت دائماً لعب كرة القدم، ولكنني لم أكن أعرف في أي موقع أردت أن ألعب. لم أكن أعرف فحسب، ولم يكن لدي أي فكرة.
بدأت حياتي كمدافع. لطالما أحببت أن ألعب مهاجماً وما زلت أحب ذلك، مع أنهم في هذه الأيام لا يتركونني أقترب من الكرة لأنهم يخشون أن ينفجر قلبي. لقد أعطاني لعب كرة القدم راحة بال فريدة. ولقد تمتعت بذلك الإحساس دائماً (نفس الإحساس) حتى هذا اليوم. أعطني كرة فاستمتع وأحتج وأرغب بالفوز وألعب جيداً. أعطني كرة ودعني أفعل ما أعرف أفضل من أي شيء آخر، في أي مكان.
سيدتي العجوز (لاتوتا) التي اعتنت بي وأحبتني دائماً، كانت تقول لي "بيلو، إذا كنت ستلعب كرة القدم، ألعب بعد الساعة الخامسة عندما تنخفض الشمس". (كانت تدعوني بالزغب). وكنت أجيب "نعم يا والدتي، حسناً يا والدتي، لا تقلقي". وكنا نغادر المنزل في الساعة الثانية مع صديقي "إل نيجرو"، وابن عمتي "بيتو" أو أي شخص آخر، وحوالي الثانية والربع كنا نلعب بأقصى طاقتنا تحت شمس الظهيرة! لم نكن نبالي فحسب وكنا نركض حتى نسقط على الأرض.
كنت أتحمل الذهاب إلى المدرسة لأنه كان عليّ أن أفعل ذلك. لم أكن أريد أن أخذل عائلتي لأنهم اشتروا لي ملابس المدرسة ومشوا معي إلى المدرسة. ولكن لأنه كان يتملكني إحساس أيضاً أنني إذا ذهبت، سأتمكن من الذهاب إلى ناد أو سيسمح لي أن ألعب كرة القدم.
كل شيء كنت أفعله، وكل خطوة كنت أخطوها كانت تتمحور حول الكرة. إذا أرسلتني (لا توتا) لأحضر شيئاً، كنت آخذ أي شيء يشبه الكرة معي (برتقال، وكرات من الورق، وثياب قديمة) حتى أتمكن من اللعب على الطريق.
كنت أقفز على سلم الجسر على سكة الحديد على رجلي اليمنى وأتلاعب بأي شيء كان معي بقدمي اليسرى... هكذا كنت أمشي إلى المدرسة أو أركض لأؤدي مهمة ما لـ "لاتوتا".
لدي ذكريات سعيدة لطفولتي، مع أنني إذا أردت أن أصف المكان الذي ولدت وترعرعت فيه، فيلا فيوريتي، بكلمة واحدة لكانت هذه الكلمة "الكفاح". في "فيوريتي" إذا كان لديك نقود لتأكل أكلت، وإلا فإنك لن تأكل.
أتذكر أن الشتاء كان بارداً جداً وأن الصيف كان ملتهباً، كنا نعيش في منزل من ثلاث غرف، وكان مبنياً من شيء يشبه القرميد والملاط... رفاهية.
كنت تعبر الباب المصنوع من الشبك المعدني فتقابلك ساحة القذارة، وبعد ذلك المنزل نفسه. غرفة طعام للطبخ والأكل وكتابة الواجبات، وأي شيء آخر يخطر ببالك ، وغرفتي نوم. والداي كانا يستخدمان غرفة النوم التي على اليمين ونحن الأولاد غرفة النوم التي على اليسار، طولها متران وعرضها متران من الخارج... وكنا ثمانية أفراد.
كانت الحقيقة أننا لم نكن نملك الكثير لكي نمرح كثيراً ولكنني وصديقي "إل نيجرو" كنا نصنع الطائرات الورقية ونبيعها، ومع ذلك فقد كان لدينا دائماً كرة.
أول كرة حصلت عليها، كانت أجمل هدية حصلت عليها في حياتي، أهداني إياها ابن عمتي "بيتوزاروتا" وهو ابن العمة "دوريتا". كانت من الجلد الممتاز. كنت يومها في الثالثة من عمري ونمت يومها وهي بين ذراعي.

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الحلقة الثالثة

أقول دائماً إنني لطالما كنت محترفاً منذ أن كنت طفلاً, كنت ألعب لأي فريق يختارني أولاً, كان والداي يمنعاني أحياناً من الذهاب، وكنت أبكي وأبكي, وقبل خمس دقائق من بداية المباراة كانت والدتي "لاتوتا" تستسلم وتسمح لي بالذهاب, ولكن إقناع "الدون دييجون" كان أصعب.
كنت أتفهم والدي, بالطبع كنت أفهمه, كيف لا وهو الذي كان يكسر ظهره لكي نأكل ونذهب إلى المدرسة؟ ذلك ما كان يريده حقاً, كان يريدنا أن نتعلم, طبعاً, كان قد حضر إلى فيوريتو من كورنيش في عام 1955م.
أحياناً كان والدي يقبض راتبه ويشتري لي زوجاً من الأحذية التي كنت أمزقها في نفس اليوم. وأنا ألعب كرة القدم طوال اليوم. كان ذلك كافياً ليجعلك تبكي وهذا ما كنا نفعله بالفعل لأنني بعد أن أمزق الأحذية, كان والدي يضربني بقسوة... لا أقول هذا حتى تلوموه, لا تلوموه... كانت تلك الأيام مختلفة حينها, وكذلك كانت أساليب الناس... لم يكن لدى والدي الوقت ليتحدث إلي!
ولكن كان لديه الوقت ليضربني بعنف فقط. كان عليه أن ينام حتى ولو لفترة وجيزة حتى يتمكن من الاستيقاظ للعمل في الساعة الرابعة صباحاً ويذهب إلى المصنع لأنه إذا لم يفعل ذلك لما وجدنا شيئاً نأكله في البيت.
الآن فقط أستطيع تقييم الدون دييجو فعلاً: إنه فعلاً أفضل شخص قابلته في حياتي, وسأقولها مرة أخرى, لأجلهما, كليهما لأجل ولأجله "لاتوتا", كليهما, سأصنع المستحيل.
ما أعنيه أن الأشخاص الذين نتخذهم قدوة يعيشون في بيوت الناس, يستطيع الناس أن يلمسوهم, ليس ذلك يشبه مشاهدة القدوة على اجهزة التلفاز أو القراءة عنهم في المجلات, إنهم هناك في البيوت.
شكراً لوالدي لأنني بفضله لم أعرف الجوع, ولذلك كان لدي رجلان قويتان مع أن باقي أعضاء جسدي كانت هزيلة.
كنا دائماً نلعب في مكان قريب من منزلنا, في مكان يدعوه سكان المنطقة "الملاعب السبعة الصغيرة". وكانت هذه المنطقة عبارة عن أراض واسعة للقمامة. بعض هذه الملاعب كانت تحوي مرمى وبعضها لم يكن فيها مرمى.
"الملاعب السبعة الصغيرة"! يوحي الاسم أنها واحدة من المجمعات الرياضية هذه الأيام التي تحوي المروج الصناعية وما شابه ذلك! لم يكن في هذا المكان أي مروج, لم يكن فيه حتى أي عشب. كانت قمامة فقط. قمامة متماسكة ولكنها كانت الجنة بالنسبة لنا. عندما كنا نركض كان غبار كثيف يتصاعد حتى كان يبدو وكأنا نحن نلعب في الضباب في ملعب "ويمبلي".
كان أحد هذه الملاعب لفريق "النجمة الحمراء" وهو فريق والدي, الذي كنت ألعب فيه مهما كانت العواقب, وكان ملعب آخر لفريق "الرايات الثلاثة" وهو فريق والد "جويو كاريزو". وعندما كان هذان الفريقان يلعبان, كان ذلك مثل لقاء "بوكا" ضد "ريفر" (فريقان متنافسان من الدرجة الممتازة) كان "جويو" يبدو هادئاً (عندما يلتقي الفريقان). كان هادئاً لدرجة أنه في أحد الأيام في المدرسة في منتصف عام 1969م قال لي: "دييجو, ذهبت لأتمرن مع فريق صغار الأرجنتين وقالوا لي أن أحضر معي بعض الأولاد لتجربتهم. هل تريد أن تأتي؟" قلت له "لا أدري. علي أن أسأل والدي...".
والحقيقة أنني كنت أعرف أنني إذا طلبت من والدي أن يأخذني سيعني ذلك دفع أجور النقل وحرمانه من راحته. وقد أضفت تلك الفكرة كآبة على مسألة الذهاب.
في "لوس سيبوليتاس" كنا نهزم أي فريق نلعب ضده. كسبنا 136 مباراة على التوالي. كتبتها كلها في دفتر صغير أعطاني إياه "فرانسيس" و"دون يايو". كلوديا تحتفظ به في مكان ما وكأنه كنز مدفون.
أتذكر المباراة التي قطعت سلسلة انتصاراتنا في "نافارو", لأننا كنا نذهب ونلعب في كل مكان, كان فريقاً ممتازاً! في ذلك الوقت بدأت أصبح لاعب كرة قدم, لاعب كرة قدم حقيقي, لأن كل ما كنت أفعله في "فيوريتو" هو الركض خلف الكرة. كنا على وشك تناول العشاء في منزلي مع "جويو", وطلبت مني "لاتوتا" أن أذهب لإحضار صندوق مياه غازية لأنه لم يبقى منها في البيت. ركضنا أنا و"جويو" وفي طريق عودتنا, كنت أدور حول الزاوية عندما سقطت على وجهي. لقد طرت فعلاً. تحطم صندوق المياه الغازية وجرحت يدي جرحاً كبيراً. وكان ذلك لسوء حظي!
ذهبت في اليوم التالي مع الشباب في شاحنة "دون يايو" القديمة. كنت قلقاً من أن لا يدعني "فرانسيس" ألعب, وكنت خائفاً من المحاضرة التي كان سيلقيها علي. لأننا في الحقيقة كنا نحترم "فرانسيس" لدرجة الخوف. وما حدث أن "فرانسيس" ناداني في غرفة الملابس وسأل "ماذا حدث ليدك يا مارادونا؟" قلت له: "سقطت وجرحت نفسي يا "دون فرانسيس". ولكنني سأتمكن من اللعب". قال لي: "ماذا؟ لن يحدث ذلك مطلقاً! لا تستطيع الاستمرار وأنت في مثل هذه الحالة" استدرت وعدت إلى المقعد حيث كنت أبدل ملابسي. كنت أعض على شفتي حتى أمنع نفسي من البكاء. رآني "إل جويو" وذهب إلى "فرانسيس" وقال له: "هيا يا فرانسيس, دعه يلعب ولو لفترة قليلة. قال (الدون دييجو) إنه يستطيع ذلك. فقطب فرانسيس حاجبيه ودمدم "حسناً. ولكن لفترة بسيطة فقط". عادت روحي إلى جسدي. ولم ألعب فترة بسيطة في النهاية, ولكن لعبت المباراة كاملة. ربحنا المباراة بنتيجة (7/1) وسجلت خمسة أهداف. يوم الثلاثاء 28/ سبتمبر قال "كالرين" إن ولداً "يملك رباطة جأش وإمكانات نجم من الطراز الممتاز" قد ظهر. وقد قالت الصحيفة يومها أن اسم ذلك الولد "كارادونا". رائع. أول مرة يظهر فيها اسمي مطبوعاً كان فيه خطأ إملائي.
كان أفضل وقت في "فيليز" عام 1970م في مباراة بين فريقي (أرجنتينوس) وفريق (بوكا). عليك أن تحاول أن تتخيلنا نلعب بتلك الكرة الرثة القديمة طوال الأسبوع, كارثة. وعندما كان يوم الأحد, ورأينا أول كرة رسمية للفريق, اتقدت أعيننا من الفرح. بدأنا نلعب بالكرة في الاستراحة. وفي إحدى المرات ركلت من خارج المنطقة, ولكن الكرة ارتدت وأصابت "دون يايو" الذي كان واقفاً قرب المرمى في رأسه بقوة. لاحظ الجمهور ذلك وبدأ الضحك. أعاد إلي "دون يايو" الكرة وبدأت أتلاعب بالكرة بشكل فني جميل, ولم يتوقف الجمهور عن التصفيق. جاء الفريق الأول, وعاد الحكم, وارتفع الجمهور "دعوه يستمر! دعوه يستمر!" كان الجمهور بأجمعه يهتف, مشجعوا "ارجنتينوس" ومشجعو "بوكا" على حد سواء. ولكن مشجعي "بوكا" كانوا يهتفون بصوت أعلى... هذه إحدى أجمل ذكرياتي التي أحملها عن مشجعي فريق "بوكا". أعتقد أنني بدأت في ذلك الوقت أشعر ما أشعر به الآن تجاه "بوكا". عرفت يومها أن دروبنا سوف تتقاطع يوماً ما. ومن ناحية كرة القدم شعرت يومها أنني لامست الفضاء بيدي

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الحلقة الرابعة :

بدأت الصحف تجري المقابلات معي وتكتب المقالات عني. أتذكر إحدى تلك المقالات لأن العنوان كان يلخص كل ما كان يحدث لي. كان العنوان يقول "صغير لدرجة تسمح له أن يشاهد القصص الخرافية ويحصل على وقوف تحية من الجمهور".
في الواقع، حدث كل شيء بسرعة فائقة. كل الشباب من "لوس سيبو ليتاس" ربحوا البطولة مع الفريق التاسع. وبعد ذلك ذهبت إلى الثامن وعندما كنا متقدمين بفارق عشر نقاط وضعوني في السابع. لعبت مباراتين لهم ونقلوني إلى الفريق الخامس. وبعد أربع مباريات نقلوني إلى الثالث، حيث لعبت مباراتي الأولى ضد "لوس آندس" وسجلت هدفاً ونحن نلعب على أرض الخصم. وبعد مباراتين أخريتين تم نقلي إلى الفريق الأول. حدث كل شيء خلال عامين ونصف.
كنت قد بدأت أتدرب مع الفريق الأول في نادي "كومنيكا سويني" الرياضي. وفي فترة التدريب العادية يوم الثلاثاء جاء المدرب، خوان كارلوس مونتيس، الذي قال لي "اسمع، ستكون غداً على مقاعد الفريق الأول، هل هذا مفهوم؟" ولم أجد الكلمات التي أرد بها من الفرحة ولذلك قلت فقط "ماذا؟ أنت ماذا؟".
وهكذا قالها مرة أخرى. "أجل، ستكون في احتياطي الفريق وعليك أن تتأكد من استعدادك لذلك لأنك سوف تلعب".
أخبرت "لاتوتا" بذلك وطبعاً خلال ثانيتين فقط كانت بلدة "فيلا فيوريتو" كاملة تعرف ذلك.
في إحدى المرات أثناء التدريب يبدو أنني أبليت فعلاً بشكل جيد لأن "إل فلاكو" جاء خصيصاً ليتحدث إلىّ. كانت كل كلمة قالها "إل فلاكو" تسبب صمتاً عميقاً في داخلي... لأن "إل فلاكو" كان... حسناً كان بالنسبة لي شيئاً مقدساً! وهاهو ذا يقف أمامي يتحدث إلىّ فقط ويقول لي إنني سألعب في المباراة الودية ضد فريق "المجر". كنت سألعب لأول مرة في منتخب بلادي! بدأت المباراة ومباشرة حصلنا على ضربة جزاء. "حسناً، سنحطمهم. تمالك نفسك يا دييجو".
كانت قد مضت عشرون دقيقة من الشوط الثاني عندما دعاني "إل فلاكو": "مارادونا! مارادونا" لأشترك في المباراة.
حصلت على الكرة مباشرة. مررها "جاتي" إلى "جاليجو" ومررها "إل تولو" مباشرة إليّ. فعل ذلك عمداً وأذكر أنني فكرت حينها كم كان ذلك معبراً عن روح الفريق. أعطاني الكرة في ذلك الوقت المبكر لكي تتعود قدماي على الكرة. وعندما مررت الكرة بين اثنين من اللاعبين المجريين لأعطيها لـ "هاوسمان" الذي كان وحده. وهكذا تعودت على الكرة، حقيقة بسرعة.
انطلقت الصافرة وحضر "جاليجو" إلي مباشرة وعانقني قائلاً "هذا ما أريد أن أراك تفعله في بكل مباراة يا دييجو! تلك هي الطريقة".
ذهبت إلى المنزل مع والدي و"جورج سيترزبيلر"، وتناولنا العشاء وتفرجنا على المباراة في التلفاز. شاهدت لاعباً مجرياً يركلني وأنا لست مستحوذاً على الكرة، ولكن التلفاز لا يؤلم كثيراً، أليس كذلك؟

----------


## hasson

مشكورا


اخويي على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

العفو أخويي وماتقصر على المرور

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

تتويجنا بكأس العالم 1986م أسعدني بجنون
حتى الرئيس الإيطالي لا يستطيع منعي من السفر إلى بوينس آيرس
الجزء الثالث "المجد"
كنت أراقبه من زاوية عيني لأنني كنت أعرف أنه لم يتبق الكثير من الوقت، لم يتبق أي وقت تقريباً... كانت إحدى عيني على "آربي فيلهو"، الحكم البرازيلي صغير الحجم، وعندما رفع ذراعيه وأطلق الصفارة انطلقت كالمجانين! بدأت أركض في اتجاه ثم في اتجاه آخر. أردت أن أعانق الجميع. كل شيء في جسدي، وقلبي، وروحي قال لي إنني كنت أعيش أسمى مراحل حياتي المهنية في 29 يونيو 1986م، استاد (الأزتيك) في المكسيك.
في يناير 1983م كنت في "لوريت دي مار" على شاطئ "كوستا براف". أتمتع بمباهج الحياة؟ لا مجال لذلك. كنت مصاباً بنوبة مؤلمة من التهاب الكبد. حضر "كارلوس بيلاردو"، مدرب منتخب الأرجنتين الجديد. قال لي:
"أريد أن أعرف كيف تشعر الآن وأخبرك عن مخططاتي للمنتخب الوطني في حال أردت المشاركة.." واستطرد قائلاً:
"أود أن أعرف إذا كانت لك مطالب مادية أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل".
قلت له: "مطالب مادية كي ألعب في منتخب الأرجنتين؟ دعك من هذا يا كارلوس... لن أجعلك تشعر بالأسى في الدفاع عن قميص منتخب الأرجنتين".
قال لي: "حسناً، عظيم، عظيم... أردت أيضاً أن أخبرك أنك، إذا وافقت، ستكون كابتن المنتخب".
أول ما قلته لنفسي حينها هو أن أضع لنفسي هدفاً: إن اللعب في منتخب بلدي يجب أن يكون أهم شيء في الدنيا. لم يكن مهماً أن نقطع آلاف وآلاف الكيلومترات، سأفعل ذلك. إذا كان عليّ أن ألعب أربع مباريات في الأسبوع سأفعل ذلك، إذا كان علينا أن نسكن في فنادق متداعية تكاد تسقط على آذاننا، سأتحمل ذلك... سأفعل أي شيء من أجل الأرجنتين، من أجل القميص الأزرق الفاتح والأبيض. تلك هي الفلسفة التي أردت أن أعبر عنها.
ولكن المشكلة أن "ماناريزي" ، رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم الإيطالي، كان قد بدأ يضع العقبات في طريقنا في ذلك الوقت. حتى لو كنا سنسافر بموافقة نادينا، احتفظ الاتحاد الإيطالي بحق توقيف السفر.
وهكذا قلت "ماذا؟ ولا حتى "بيرتيني" نفسه يستطيع أن يمنعني من السفر إلى "بوينس آيرس"، وكان "ساندرو بيرتيني" حينها رئيساً لإيطاليا.
بدأت الرحلات الماراثونية يوم الأحد 5 مايو. حصلنا على تعادل دون أهداف ضد نادي يوفنتوس في نابولي. ومن الملعب نفسه انطلقنا بسرعة إلى روما في إحدى سياراتي، لا اذكر أي سيارة كانت المسافة 250 كلم إلى مطار ملوميسينو. كان قد تم التخطيط كي ترافقنا سيارات شرطة على الطريق، ولكن الشرطة لم تحضر. كنت أقود بصعوبة في زحمة يوم الأحد وتمكنت من قطع المسافة خلال ساعة ونصف.. صعدت الطائرة، وهبطت في "بوينس آيرس" ويوم الخميس دخلت الملعب في الـ "مونيو منيتال" لمواجهة الباراجواي، تعادلنا (1/1) وأحرزت أنا هدف الأرجنتين.
عدت إلى مقر فريقنا مع باقي الفريق وفي الساعة الخامسة من بعد ظهر اليوم الثاني صعدت طائرة "فاريج" التي توقفت في "ريو دوجانيرو" وطارت إلى روما. يوم السبت 11 مايو عدت إلى "فلومنسي"، طائرة أخرى، هذه المرة إلى "ترياستي".. ومن "ترياستي" إلى "أودين" التي تبعد 70 كلم بالسيارة. وصلت هناك حوالي وقت العشاء، حيث تناولت شيئاً من الطعام وذهبت إلى النوم. في اليوم التالي، الأحد 12 مايو، ذهبت إلى ملعب "أودين" حيث تعادلنا (2/2) وأحرزت أنا الهدفين.
هل ذهبت للاحتفال؟ لا وقت لذلك! انطلقنا مرة أخرى! سبعون كيلومتراً إلى مطار "ترياستي"، وبعدها على الرحلة الجوية من "ترياستي" عائدين إلى "فلومنسي" في الوقت المناسب لنعود في رحلة أخرى إلى "بوينس آيرس".
يوم الثلاثاء 14 مايو كنت أقف في "المونيومنيتال" وكأنني لم أغادر قط، هذه المرة لنواجه :تشيلي". ربحنا (2/صفر). سجلت هدفاً وهتفت، وتنفست بعمق وعدت إلى إيطاليا.
يوم الأحد 19 مايو في نابولي هزمنا فريق باساريلا "فيورينتينا" (1/صفر). كان مرتاحاً أكثر مني قليلاً لأنه كان قد جعل الحكم يعطيه بطاقة حمراء عندما اشتد حماس اللعب ووفر على نفسه رحلة.
طبعاً كان الناس حينها قد بدأوا يختلقون القصص عني في جميع الأحوال. نشروا خبراً أنني حصلت على (80000) دولار لألعب هاتين المباراتين لمنتخب الأرجنتين، وهذا الضرب من النقود لم يكونوا يعطونه حتى لـ "فرانك سنياترا" إذا غنى عارياً في ملعب "مونيومنيتال"!.
كانت أولى المباريات التأهيلية في فنزويلا. سهلة؟ لم تكن سهلة إطلاقاً. لم نحظ بأي مباراة سهلة. لم تكد أقدامنا تطأ "سان كريستوبال" حتى بدأت اضطرابات عنيفة حقاً. كانت الشرطة هناك ولكن كان هناك أيضاً "فنزويليون" عاديون أيضاً. وقد ركض أحد المجانين أمامي وركلني على ركبتي اليمنى في وقت صعب جداً

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الحلقة السادسة

قضيت طوال الليلة التي سبقت المباراة مستلقياً على السرير وكيس من الثلج على ركبتي. لم أذهب إلى النوم حتى الساعة الخامسة صباحاً. اعتقدت أنها إصابة بسيطة في البداية ولكنها بدأت تسوء أكثر فأكثر. وفوق هذا كله، في تلك المباراة اللعينة والمباريات التي تلتها، بدأ اللاعبون في فريق الخصم يتقصدون ضربي في تلك المنطقة على ركبتي اليمنى. أقول مباراة لعينة وصعبة لأنها كلفتنا الكثير كي نفوز بها. عرض متميز ربحنا في نهايته "3/2" وكنا نرجو الحكم حتى يطلق صافرة النهاية.
وبعد ذلك جاءت مباراتنا مع كولومبيا في "بوجوتا" في الثاني من يونيو. الضغط! لم أتعرض في حياتي لضغط مماثل، أخيراً فزنا "3/1".
وبعد أسبوع في ملعب "المونيومينتال" فزنا على فنزويلا ولكننا سجلنا آخر هدفين في الدقائق الأربع الأخيرة.
المباراتان الحاسمتان مع "البيرو" كانتا سيئتين جداً! أولى تلك المباراتين كانت في "ليما" في 23 يونيو وأسميها حدث "رينا".. أقول هذا ويعرف الجميع ما أتحدث عنه إنه ذلك الشخص الذي لحق بي إلى الحمام وكان فاقداً صوابه يا صديقي! وبحركة واحدة ألقاني أرضاً وكانت رمية مؤلمة مما اضطرني إلى ترك الملعب كي يتمكن الطبيب من فحصي. وقد لحق بي هذا الشخص إلى طرف الملعب! عندما كنت عائداً إلى اللعب، جاء ووقف بجانبي تماماً.
كم كان "رينا" هذا عبقرياً. وصلتني كرة موقعة من جميع لاعبي "بيرو" وأنا في كوبا، وهم يتمنون لي شفاءً سريعاً، وأحرزوا اسم من كان على الكرة أيضا.. إنه اسم "رينا"! عمره 40 سنة ويعيش في هافانا وقد تبعني إلى هناك!.
وبعد ذلك جاءت مباراة التصفيات في 30 يونيو في "بونيس آيريس". وكم عانينا هناك أيضاً! ولحسن الحظ فزنا في تلك المباراة وتأهلنا لكأس العالم في المكسيك. وهناك أقسم إنني قلت: لـ"سكيني كاريكا"، "هكذا سننهي كأس العالم... سوف نعاني ولكننا سوف نفوز به".
وحوالي ذلك الوقت في نابولي فزنا على يوفتنوس بهدف سجلته أنا، وكان ذلك حلم كل مشجع في نابولي. ولكي أوضح كل شيء كان ما قلته.. في النهاية إذا كان علي أن أختار بين اللعب في فريق نابولي واللعب في منتخب بلدي، سأختار الأرجنتين". هذا ما قلته "ولكن ذلك لم يمنعني من بذل أقصى جهدي من أجل نابولي عندما كان علي أن ألعب معه.
عندما استقرينا أخيراً في مقر فريق أمريكا في مدينة المكسيك خطر في بالي أن ما في مخيلتي لم يكن مجرد حلم. كنا سنفوز ببطولة العالم.
عندها لاحظنا أن المسألة هي أننا نحن ضد باقي العالم، وأن علينا أن نتضافر مع بعضنا البعض... وقد وحدنا قوانا بشكل جيد. وحدنا قوانا فعلاً! شخصياً، كنت دائماً أشعر بالاختناق في الأجواء التي كنا تسبق المباريات، ولكن هذه المرة كان الأمر مختلفاً، لأننا كان صريحين مع بعضنا البعض وكنا نقول ما نفكر به. وقد نما كل شيء بسبب ذلك.
أحرزت ذلك الهدف الجميل حقاً ضد إيطاليا، أحد أجمل أهدافي.
وبعد ذلك ضد البلغار ارتكبنا بعض الأخطاء القديمة ولكننا كنا منظمين بشكل جيد جداً حينها. كنا نحطم الجميع الواحد تلو الآخر. لقد وصلنا ربع النهائيات!.
كانت "لاتوتا" تقول أشياء مثل "ماذا تأكل يا بني؟ أنت تركض أكثر من أي وقت مضى! "كنت أتوق إلى التمدد في الشمس ولكنني لم أكن أريد أن أغادر غرفة الطعام، مقر الفريق، غرفة النوم... غرفتي! كنت أشارك "بيدريتو باسكولي" نفس الغرفة، وكنا نضيف كل يوم شيئاً جديداً مثل صورة، رسالة، رسم، أداة زينة... أردنا الغرفة أن تكون منزلنا لمدة شهر، بيتنا حتى المباراة النهائية!.
إن المثير للاهتمام أننا وصلنا إلى ما وصلنا إليه ولم يكن أحد يأخذنا على محمل الجد، وكان بعض الناس يسألونني إذا كنا سعداء لأننا وصلنا إلى دور الثمانية الأفضل... ماذا تظن!؟ كنت أُذكر من يسألني بعبارة "أوبدوليو فاريلا" الشهيرة قبل نهائي 1950م عندما فازت الأوروجواي على البرازيل، لأنني كنت دائماً أذكر ما قاله: "سأكون سعيداً فقط عندما نصبح أبطالاً".
ومع ذلك فقد كانت مباراتنا مع إنجلترا مقبلة يوم 22 يونيو 1986م تاريخ آخر لن أنساه بسرعة لن أنساه طوال حياتي.
وبسبب كل ما كانت تمثله تلك المباراة، فقد كانت مباراتنا مع إنجلترا هي النهائي الحقيقي بالنسبة لنا، مع أننا رسمياً كنا نقول إن ليس لها علاقة بحرب "مالفيناس"، كنا نعرف كم من شباب الأرجنتين ماتوا هناك. كانوا قد أطلقوا النار عليهم وكأنهم طيور صغيرة.
أنهيت الهدف الثاني بالطريقة التي كان شقيقي قد قال لي عليها. في 13 مايو 1981م كنت قد قمت بحركة مشابهة تماماً، وأعني أنها كانت مشابهة تماماً وانتهت بتسديد الكرة إلى جانب عندما خرج حارس المرمى ليسد الطريق علي، انتهت حينها خارج المرمى بمسافة قليلة جداً، عندما كنت قد بدأت أحتفل بالهدف.
ناداني "إل توركو" وقال لي: "أيها الغبي! ألم يكن عليك أن تسددها بجانب الحارس... كان عليك أن توهمه أنك ستسدد. كان قد ارتمى على الأرض" وهكذا قلت: "أيها اللعين! فقط لأنك كنت تشاهدها على التلفاز". ولكنه كان محقاً.. لا يا "بيلو"، لو كنت أوهمته، ومررت بجانبه وأنهيت الكرة بقدمك اليمنى. هل تفهم؟.
وكان اللعين حينها لم يكن قد تجاوز السابعة من عمره! وقد جربت أن أوهم حارس إنجلترا "شيلتون" كما قال أخي وقد انطلت عليه الحيلة... وهكذا مررت بجانبه وركلتها بشكل خفيف داخل المرمى... لقد أحرزت هدف حياتي الأجمل.
وكانت المباراة النهائية مع ألمانيا تقترب، ألمانيا الفريق الذي راهن عليه أبي منذ البداية

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

الحلقة السابعة




أحرزنا هدفين رائعين. أولاً، هدف "تاتا براون" بالرأس الذي استحقه أكثر من أي شخص آخر لأنه كان قد نزل بدلاً عن "باساريلا" ولعب أفضل منا مجتمعين. وبعد ذلك هدف "فالدانو" لأنه لخص كيف كان "كارلوس" يحاول أن يجعلنا نلعب وبيّن شجاعة "جورج" الكروية والبدنية.
لم أقلق عندما حققوا التعادل، على الإطلاق... صحيح أنهم سجلوا هدفين بالرأس في منطقتنا. كان ذلك خطأ لا يغتفر لأي فريق جاد ولكن... كنت أراقب الطريقة التي كان يركض بها "بريجل" وكانت قدماه مثل مضرب "بيسبول". كنا نعلم أننا سنفوز. كنا نعلم أن النصر حليفنا.
"هدف بورو!" هكذا احتفلت بالهدف الذي أحرزه "بوروتشاجا"
السعادة المطلقة! أذكر أننا تكومنا الواحد فوق الآخر، هذا الجبل من اللاعبين. كان بإمكاننا الإحساس حينها أننا كنا أبطال العالم. كان هناك ست دقائق حتى نهاية المباراة. انطلقت الصافرة و...
ذهبنا إلى غرفة الملابس والكأس في يدنا وبدأنا نهاجم كل الناس. عانقنا بعضنا البعض بقوة وفعلنا شيئاً كنا وعدنا أننا سنفعله جميعاً. درنا دورة شرف حول ملعب التدريب الصغير وحدنا ! كنا قد أقسمنا على ذلك الملعب نفسه بعد وصولنا إلى المكسيك مباشرة. "نحن أول الواصلين هنا وسوف نكون آخر المغادرين".
عشت النصر بكل معنى الكلمة كما أفعل في أي شيء في حياتي. كان علينا أن نفهم معنى ذلك وكان ذلك انتصاراً متميزاً لكرة القدم الأرجنتينية، انتصاراً لم يتكرر بعد تلك المرة. ولكن ذلك كان كل شيء... ربحنا نحن كأس العالم ولكن ذلك لم يتسبب في انخفاض سعر الخبز في الأرجنتين.. أتمنى لو كان بإمكاننا نحن لاعبي كرة القدم أن نحل مشاكل الناس بلعب كرة القدم. لو كان ذلك ممكناً لكنا جميعاً في حال أفضل!
عندما وصلت أخيراً إلى المنزل كان هناك ذلك الجمع الغفير من الناس يملؤون حديقة "لاتوتا" وكانت تكاد تجن. كانوا يغنون ويطلقون أبواق سياراتهم ويحضرون الهدايا لي..
في إحدى تلك الليالي دعوت صبيين صغيرين إلى المنزل لأنني شعرت فعلاً بالضيق من أجلهما. تلاعبت بالكرة في غرفة الجلوس معهما لفترة وجيزة. كانت أمهما تراقبنا وهي لا تصدق عينيها. أعتقد أنهما لم يلاحظا أنهما حظيا باللعب معي ولكنني شعرت بالحزن من أجلهما، الحزن العميق. وشعرت في أعماق نفسي أن كل ذلك كان كثيراً... لقد فزت فقط بكأس العالم

----------

